

Why do people become attached to their products  - bluishgreen
http://www.uigarden.net/english/why-do-people-become-attached-to-their-products
I think this is just one issue that attaches people to their products.Nevertheless this is a nice starting point to think about this. What are the products that you are attached to, and why do you think you are attached to them? 
======
bluishgreen
I think this is just one issue that attaches people to their
products.Nevertheless this is a nice starting point to think about this. What
are the products that you are attached to, and why do you think you are
attached to them?

